# Wheel backs.



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Morning all,
I'm having problems cleaning the back of my alloys.
See picture of what I have, I cannot get my hand through the spokes .
Any ideas ?
Thanks.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

So from teh look of the picture its a longer handle to the EZ detail since that looks to have snapped its.

Im sure many will say the Wheel Woolies but despite having 2 sets of wheel woolies as a general wheel cleaner i always reach for my valet pro... Long Handle.

This is an old review by Edward101....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171238


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes the handle has snapped after 2 years of use.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Had my valet pro must be 4 or 5 years, purchased two at the time but still using the first one.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I use a soft bristle Vikan brush. It's all black with a feathered bit near the front of the handle. Works well in tight spaces but might not be quite deep enough for those rims.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

wheel woolies man, free delivery from polishedbliss  small spoke back im guessing. see what rich from polishedbliss says


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Angled wheel woolie will do the job mate


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Will your go Ez brush not fit in? I have one and also a speedmaster which has a stronger stem compared to the one that snapped on you.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Lovely wheels by the way


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I use a halfords one, grey in colour about £7 I think but easily reaches all parts of my wheels and looks as if it would work well with yours too


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

spyder said:


> Will your go Ez brush not fit in? I have one and also a speedmaster which has a stronger stem compared to the one that snapped on you.


It will but it's not ideal, I was just looking for other options.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

spyder said:


> Lovely wheels by the way


Thank you took ages to choose those rims, but apart from being very time consuming to clean I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As nice as the wheels are, they look a ball ache to clean, the angled wheel whoolies will take care of those.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> As nice as the wheels are, they look a ball ache to clean, the angled wheel whoolies will take care of those.


Yeah, id use the angled ww for the part where the spoke meets the barrel and the back of spoke itself. But I'd use your go Ez on barrel , v good brush,brisles soften nicely in warm water


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Where's the best place to get myself an angled WW ?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Think I got mine from polished bliss.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

spyder said:


> Think I got mine from polished bliss.


Thanks mate, I'll take a look on their site.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

vtaylor78 said:


> Where's the best place to get myself an angled WW ?


you must of read my post because you clicked like on it..  i already said polishedbliss  if your not sure on the size then post in the polishedbliss section on here or email/phone them and rich will tell you if you need the small or the large spoke back  i have similiar rims and he said to use the small spoke back as the big one wont go behind or between the spokes near the centre of the wheel as they get tighter


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

OR.... Take em off get them decontaminated of everything clean and polish until their nice and sparkly put some pukka long lasting Nano sealant on, then get them back on the car. Repeat every six months or so


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> you must of read my post because you clicked like on it..  i already said polishedbliss  if your not sure on the size then post in the polishedbliss section on here or email/phone them and rich will tell you if you need the small or the large spoke back  i have similiar rims and he said to use the small spoke back as the big one wont go behind or between the spokes near the centre of the wheel as they get tighter


Thanks mate , I'll give them a call.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

fozzy said:


> OR.... Take em off get them decontaminated of everything clean and polish until their nice and sparkly put some pukka long lasting Nano sealant on, then get them back on the car. Repeat every six months or so


I do this anyway , just want to keep on top of them on the car.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

no wories mate, rich is a nice guy if you can get him on the phone! he might want to see a picture of the rims to see what he would suggest though


----------



## Mick.M. (Mar 17, 2016)

My wheels are pretty poor, especially the insides i usually take mine off and give them a decent wash.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Im lucky i can fit my hand through so i can get to the barrel, those would drive me mental.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Eddmeister said:


> Im lucky i can fit my hand through so i can get to the barrel, those would drive me mental.


They do drive me mental , their just that bit to narrow to get your hand through , I've even sent the Mrs out and she can't fit her hand through.
Still very happy with the choice ,they really suit the car, I've just got to find the best option to keep on top of them.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

I have this brush and its a good quality soft one cleans fine just like any other :
Hand Protection 2015 Wood Brush Plastic Bristle,Mini Cleaning Brush,Car Brush For Wheel
http://s.aliexpress.com/iIvMNNfE
I dunno if it's cheap to you guys, btw if you think your wheels are a pain in the A** take a look at my chrome wheels these give me a hard life trying to clean the water marks and make them shine yet again LOL its a 20 minutes job on wheels only!


----------

